# B13 Rear Strut Bar in a B12



## blakb12 (Dec 15, 2002)

I have just installed the rear strut bar for a B13 into my B12 today. I had to do a little metal cutting, to get the mount plate to sit flat. I got the bar from a group buy on the Sr20deForum from Active Tuning. Checkout the pics.


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

Nice! How much did it run Ya'?


----------



## blakb12 (Dec 15, 2002)

It cost me about $110.08 shipped.


----------



## LoOoD (Jul 10, 2002)

http://www.procarparts.com/store/displaydetails.cfm?pid=SB-Sentra-RE
so will this work?

95-99 = b14 ?..

I search around and don't see many specifiy saying b13..


----------



## racecargo11 (May 18, 2003)

i'v been try ing to get a strut bar for the back can you give me detaild instructions i would appreshate it greatly


----------



## blakb12 (Dec 15, 2002)

What type of instructions did u need? Where to purchase, or how to install. If you need to purchase one give this guy with Actvie Tuning a message at his email address. 

[email protected]


----------



## jp314 (Jun 18, 2002)

Here is the link to the RSTB on the Active Tuning website:
http://www.activetuning.com/products/atpid5/

If you have any questions, feel free to e-mail or PM me.

Josh Palmer


----------



## LoOoD (Jul 10, 2002)

blakb12 said:


> *I have just installed the rear strut bar for a B13 into my B12 today. I had to do a little metal cutting, to get the mount plate to sit flat. I got the bar from a group buy on the Sr20deForum from Active Tuning. Checkout the pics.
> *


*

What did you use to cut the metal? dremel?.. I just had mines delivered..*


----------



## blakb12 (Dec 15, 2002)

I used a dremel to cut the metal and hammer to flatten the metal. I made several cuts, then hammered down the little pieces of metal. The only metal you need to cut is from the front screw to the outside.


----------



## LoOoD (Jul 10, 2002)

Almost there.. I just finished cutting the sheet metal that sticks up on the left side.. Broke two dremel bits.. this is fun.. will continue tomorrow.. Now I just need a front strut bar..


----------



## racingnismo (May 4, 2003)

do you guys feel a difference with this rear strut tower bar??? i would be interested in getting one, but has to be dirt cheap like everything else I buy! LOL


----------



## LoOoD (Jul 10, 2002)

I was able to get it at $75 shipped.. from the classifeids section..


----------



## racingnismo (May 4, 2003)

hmmmm not bad, but is this as good as a front strut bar mod? er no?


----------



## LoOoD (Jul 10, 2002)

still waiting for it to get mailed.. and I haven't finished cutting the ride side yet..


----------



## B12 Dream Boy (Mar 19, 2003)

so by the looks of it im guessing the back seat isnt gonna fit the same or am i wrong?


----------



## LoOoD (Jul 10, 2002)

It fits fine. When you put the back supprt back in, you just need to install it more at in angle initially. But once everything is installed back again its looks the same. Back support is stiffer because the bar pushs the foam more.. I like it!..

I finished the install today!!.. and wow!!. it made a signifigant change. If you would ask me, yes I would suggest it. I always felt like I was three wheeling on hard turns.. not anymore.

I can't wait to get my front strut bar, that should make a even grater diffence..

btw anyone know what torque/lbs I should put the rear strut on? I just want to make sure they don't come off ..


----------



## jp314 (Jun 18, 2002)

> anyone know what torque/lbs I should put the rear strut on? I just want to make sure they don't come off


I'll have to check the FSM. 
Be careful not to go to tight - might break the stud.


----------



## racingnismo (May 4, 2003)

Hey LoOoD, did the rear of your car squeek when going up steep driveways or speed bumps before you put the rear STB in? If it did, does it do it anymore?  

100 dollars, I donno if I want to spend that much for that piece......


----------



## LoOoD (Jul 10, 2002)

Yes my rear would squeak when going over things.. I think there is less squeaking.. I'll double check..


----------



## LoOoD (Jul 10, 2002)

I'd say the squeak is 70% gone..


----------



## racingnismo (May 4, 2003)

Sweeeeeet. Thanks for letting us know. 

So with this bar, do you achieve more or less oversteer??? Or is that even a valid question? Hahaha...... I try.


----------



## Nismodriver (Apr 30, 2002)

I also installed the bar. With the Nismo suspension FSTB and RSTB w/ stock rear swaybar and no front sway bar, I am very pleased with the way the car rotates. Not quite oversteer, but nice, flat and controlled. My tires were my weak link.

John


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

LoOoD said:


> *
> btw anyone know what torque/lbs I should put the rear strut on? I just want to make sure they don't come off .. *


18-22 ft-lbs.


----------

